

Guido van Rossum Answers Your Questions - rachbelaid
http://developers.slashdot.org/firehose.pl?op=view&type=story&sid=13/08/25/2115204

======
jamesbritt
Earlier post:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6278322](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6278322)

